# Fuel Pump Question



## tractorken (Nov 21, 2011)

Have 74 Suburban ST16. Just rebuilt carb, cleaned gas tank, new gas lines, cutoff valve, and filter, adjusted governor. Mower now starts fine but lopes a little. Anyone ever eliminated the fuel pump on a 16 OHV Tecumseh. Seems I remember a thread several week ago where someone did away with the pump and the engine ran fine. Carb bowl and tank had rust and water. Think fuel pump may be the same.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

You can't remove the fuel pump if the tank outlet isn't above the carburetor. The only way it will gravity feed is if the entire tank is above the level of the inlet on the carburetor and if the tank outlet is on the bottom of the tank (not a top-draw design). If the engine is loping, it is most likely a problem with the carburetor. Its possible that if you have junk in the pump, it may have gotten into the carb again, causing the lope.


----------



## tractorken (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks, CB. On the ST16 the tank is above the carb and the outlet is on the bottom of the tank. Think I'll drop the bowl on the carb to see if junk/water washed out of the fuel pump. If not, I think I'll pull the fuel pump and reconnect gas line and see if there's a difference. Have a good Thanksgiving.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

My cousin has the exact same tractor,and the same problem.He bypassed the pump,but found that it starved for fuel ,under load.I washed the tank out with muritic acid,and flushed it with water,then dried it well.then I cleaned the carb,and flushed the lines.Still had a little lope,but a minor adjustment to the low and high speed needles took care of it.


----------

